# epson 1400 printing stripes instead of black



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

hello fellow forumers. ok so heres my problem...i just replaced my 1280 with a 1400. im using a cis system with artainium ink. 

the black will not print solid color..it prints only stripes. i cleaned the nozzles and the nozzle check pattern prints out just fine (all colors). then i go and print out my design again and get the pinstriping again..only the black. all other colors print solid. 

what could be causing this if the check pattern prints out good? the funny thing is that if i print out a solid black circle..the printer will print out the outline of the circle and the inside is pinstriped. i havent installed the icc profile for this printer..could this be causing the problem?
thanks.

Miguel


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

On the Epson printers, you need to use a photo mode if you get the striping (banding) problem.

It could be an issue with the image or the program, try printing a different image and then try printing it from a different program.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

hello clay. i use photoshop 7 when i print all my transfers. i used the photo mode as instructed. still having the banding problem. i tried a different image and no change. i then tried printing out of microsoft paint and no change. the black ink bottle on my ciss is about half way full. other colors are at a lower level and print fine. the black on the nozzle check pattern prints with no breaks..so im guessing its not clogged.

you think maybe im having this problem because i havent installed the icc profile yet? im waiting for a call from my vendor to get the profile in my email..but nothing yet.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

i finally got the icc profile for the printer. installed it and tried printing the image...still getting the banding or stripes. after all the headaches the 1280 gave me i thought i would get a break when i got the 1400...this sucks. and i have an order pending that looks like im gonna have to cancel because of this problem. 

im attaching a pic of what im getting..i printed three circles. one light green..one purple and the other black. as you can see the black prints out with an outline and banding inside the outline..instead of solid black.


it hurts when i see how much ink ive wasted on this already.

one more thing..ive printed many head check patterns..and every one seems to be different. one may have all colors ok..then on the next print one or two of the colors are broken..and sometimes i have some of the colors missing altogether. is this common with the 1400?


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

ok i tried something that was suggested on a different site. i read that its common for the epson printers to print bands or stripes instead of solid color. 

they suggested i print out ten prints at 1440 dpi of an image with only the color that was giving me problems. i printed out six prints of a monochrome image that is all black. it prints only the outline of the image. so i no longer get stripes..just the outline. how wierd. 

anybody else have this problem with the 1400? i have a client im about to lose if i dont fix this.

the pics. show what the image is supposed to look like and what im getting when i print it.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you may have bad suction... have you used a syringe to pull ink through the lines? The head could be pulling air instead of ink. Maybe you have a leak.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I am having this same problem, I've only printed 5 films with my brand new Epson 1400 and they were flawless! I have the BlackMax output system with AccuRip software and it printed Solid Black on my first 5 films then went gray. After a few hours of problem solving with a tech on the phone It was printing black again but blotchy pinstripes that will be a problem in the exposure process.. I have a client waiting also and is not going to be happy when I have to push our date back.
I just want it to work!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It is so sad to continually read post about CIS system woes on Epson's small printers. The manufacturers and distributors must know these system are prone to fail and yet they keep selling the junk. We went through the same mess as stated above and really after all the time and money wasted on ink you could have gone on line and bought a refurbished Epson 4800 and been better off. These systems have caused more people to exit dye sublimation then one could ever count. Please understand once you get to the Epson 4800 and above that have presurized cartridges things work great. Until then you will waste more ink unclogging and testing then you will ever use on products.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I did what (Clay) said and now I have no problems with the Epson 1400 and I did do cleaning on that three times to get the ink to move then change to photo and been very happy ever since!!!!!!


----------



## Merch Foundry (May 17, 2009)

Really, REALLY glad I came across this site!!

I've been having the same problem with my 1400 and I had virtually stopped doing subli as a result.

5 minutes on here and my problems are sorted!

For those of you who have also pulled your hair out over this, I can't offer any consolation except to say that your pain has helped me end mine 

Thanks for sharing

John


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I called Ryonet, I called epson, and none of the cleanings & nozzle checks worked for me. Finally I called Blackmax Accurip and talked to a Great guy there who was super cool and told me basically where I'm a part time Screen Printer my inks aren't getting moved enough in my Epson and drying in the heads. In turn I wasted all 6 FULL black cartridges doing head cleanings. I was P****D but learned a valuable lesson that I now know: KEEP YOUR PRINTER RUNNING!
TJ a Ryonet told me about a great software program called printer jockey for this exact situation. It sets a timer type of deal to run a small print through your printer once every day or two to keep the ink from drying in the heads. Well I didn't really have $100 extra to purchase this software and mentioned it to the guy at Accurip who said "why dont you just manually print a small 1/2" x 1/2" square every day or two or three yourself? 
Genious. Sometimes you get so caught up in the thought of needing to purchase something to correct a problem that the simple solutions slip your mind. 
Needless to say I had to dump $150 out to get new inks and have had nothing but great results now!

Hope this helps!

Gabe


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

try using a different paper setting, that is plain paper insted of glossy paper, still use your sub paper. we had a new c-88 and it wouldn't print the black right at glossy put printed great using plain paper setting, og figure. hope this helps


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I use pigment ink, not dye sub, but even still, every single Epson printer I own needed a print head alignment right out of the box. That is in printer maintenance.

To keep nozzles flowing, here is a post from Lnfortun about a program called "Autoprint" that can be downloaded:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t58647.html#post348384

It can be found on this page in both the PC and MAC versions, it's free:

Continuous Flow Systems - Inksupply.com

Happy printing.


----------



## h2opromedia (May 18, 2009)

same scenario with the streaks on my epson 1400. I kept doing a nozzle cleaning and would get a perfect nozzle check but when you print it would streak on black. Found out that switching the paper style in your print settings to photo glossy paper took care of the problem. Found this out after 8 hours of working on it and wasting 1/4 of my sub ink trying to correct the problem. 

Since then, been working perfect ever since. 

BR.
Ken


----------



## special3206 (Sep 13, 2011)

How do you know if it is set to photo mode? I use AI to print. I have done several prints and just in the last week started noticing the pinstripe lines and it has gotten so bad that I can't use it. I have several jobs coming up and not sure what to do.


----------

